

Video tutorials from Y! Doug Cockford: The JavaScript Programming Language - nickb
http://101out.com/jss.php

======
SwellJoe
Non-linkjacked for all of the Yahoo videos, including Crockford's fantastic
series, plus the slides:

<http://developer.yahoo.com/yui/theater/>

